# Yarn Shops in Montreal ?



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

We are going to be in Montreal for a week in Sept. Wonder if anyone could guide me to some yarn shops. Also we have not been there in 35 years , any must dos ?


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Found this link. Probably depends on where you will be staying and if you have a car at your disposal. I noticed there is one near a metro station:

https://sites.google.com/site/colettevanhaaren/yarnstores


----------



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you so much. we will not have a car but love to walk and will be staying in Old Montreal.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Since you are staying in old Montreal I suggest to visit Notre Dame Basilica.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Since you are staying in old Montreal I suggest to visit Notre Dame Basilica.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

We spent our 'quick honeymoon' (in February!) in Vieux Montreal (we were teaching at St. Michael's in Vermont and got married over winter break, and were taking our honeymoon in France in July coupled with a research trip for me) and we love the area.

I second visiting Notre Dame Basilica, and would add both St. Joseph's Oratory (particularly dear to us) and Cathedral Marie Reine-du-Monde, the latter a scale replica of St. Peter's in Rome. St. George's Anglican Church in downtown is 'the Queen's Own church' and is another splendid example of Neo-Gothic, with the banners of the various Queen's regiments hung around the nave. There are organ recitals there (and at Notre Dame) that are wonderful.

If you are splurging on your lodgings/dinners in Vieux Montreal, the Hotel Pierre du Calvet is a 1725 maison converted to a hotel and dinner restaurant: http://www.pierreducalvet.ca It is on the expensive side, but breakfast is incredible (included) and so is dinner. I went to the website and saw pictures of the 'chambre' we had.

If you like hats (we both do and wear them all the time), visit Henri Henri at 189 Rue St. Catherine (the FAQ at http://www.henrihenri.ca/en/faq.htm is hilarious!; we bought a hat for my husband there). I know we also visited a needlework shop, but cannot remember the name, even with looking at the list. Don't you just love the name "Effiloché, Sewing Room and Knitting Lounge"? If you are too weary with shopping, or it's too cold out, just stop in here and rest your feet and knit!

We also (window-)shopped for china in a big specialty store that was famous for it and that was reachable via the Metro (I don't remember going outside) and hunted up several used bookstores and browsed antique shops.

We love Montreal! Have a grand time!


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Bring good walking shoes! You will be doing a lot of that in Old Montreal. It is really a great place to visit and lots to see. May I suggest that you use Google.ca to get on to Canadian sites and information. The Bonsecour Market comes to mind, along with the Notre Dame Cathedral, and the endless little shops, and great restaurants, you won't be bored. The metro service is quite easy and friendly to use. Bring a dictionary with you, most everything is in French. You might even Google, Yarn Shops in Old Montreal. Have a good trip!


----------



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Heidi's Oma ! I am an Oma to Lucy and Ollie .


----------



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Patricia. I will check out all of the websites that you sent. We are staying in an apartment near the port that is within a home built in 1776, limestone inside and out, the photos look fabulous, can't wait to stay there. Thanks again for all of the tips !


----------



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you , we love staying in cities that don't require a car . We go to Paris regularly and are excited to explore Montreal on foot . I expect it to be similar to Paris in that respect.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't forget to eat a smoked meat sandwich and also pick up some St.Viateur bagels.


----------



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Will do thanks again !


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

heidisoma said:


> Don't forget to eat a smoked meat sandwich and also pick up some St.Viateur bagels.


And baguettes and pain chocolat (Americans would say 'chocolate croissant' or 'chocolate pastry'--it's a bar of dark chocolate wrapped in pastry, mm-mm).

Two local food market chains (Harris Teeter and Food Lion) carry take-and-bake baguettes and we are regular customers! (Their already-baked baguettes must be from a different recipe, as the insides are too dense and the crust is too hard.)


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Living in Montreal since 1963, I should be able to give you some hints. If you want something specific, just ask. It will be my pleasure to help you.

You have to go there at least once to try their desert "trio of crème brûlée".

http://www.chezlepicier.com/en/index2.html

Don't miss the obsevatory tower of the Olympic Stadium. You can have coupons for several entries at better price like Botanical Garden, Butterflies Garden and some coupons savings to print:

http://www.restomontreal.ca/restaurants/coupons/index.php?lang=en

The best place for yarn in Montreal is: http://www.effiloche.com/English.html

And of course, visit Montreal from the river view on a day cruise or supper cruise

http://www.croisieresaml.com/en/cruises-and-destination/1/?lieu=1&categorie=&duree=

Paulette


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Also, keep your receipts as you can be refunded for the Value Added Tas (VAT) Read this website before you go.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6922954_canadian-vat-refund.html


----------



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Paulette, 
Thank you for all of the tips. We will definetely plan a dinner cruise. Is there one that you would recommend or are they all about the same ? 
Thanks, 
Rose


----------



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Paulette, I think the restaraunt that you recommended for the "trio of creme brulee" is just about across the street from us. I just looked up the address of where we are staying, 445 St. Paul East !!! So excited . 
Rose


----------

